# Hi there everyone



## danijoe87 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi there everyone I found you guys from our friends over the pond on TFM forum. 
My name is Dan and I have two hairless mice called Dot and Ozzy, and collected on Thursday night 5little orphans who are now 6days old.
We all look forward to talking to you and getting to know everyone.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Dan.


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Dan, welcome! I hope you have good luck with your new babies


----------



## danijoe87 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks both shall be nice to get to know you all.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

hahha I'm that friend! Welcome to FMB!!!


----------



## danijoe87 (Sep 6, 2013)

I will get some posted as soon as I can I don't have a desktop so have to find a way to upload from my phone. There is a site that I have used for the TFM forum so will try to put the link in on here.


----------



## danijoe87 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Trixie thanks for the link to here will help a lot


----------

